# RecipeDB - LC Brown Ale clone



## Acasta (9/10/10)

LC Brown Ale clone  Ale - American Brown  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Glacier is actually GalaxyTaurus is actually TopazTF pale Rye is Weyermann RyeTF Crystal Rye is Weyermann CaraRyeMash around 66FG was 1.014   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.6 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.57 kg Weyermann Caramunich II    0.2 kg TF Pale Rye Malt    0.17 kg TF Crystal Rye    0.06 kg JWM Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 5mins)    18 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)    15 g Taurus (Pellet, 15.0AA%, 5mins)    15 g Glacier (Pellet, 5.6AA%, 5mins)    10 g Taurus (Pellet, 15.0AA%, 60mins)    8 g Taurus (Pellet, 15.0AA%, 15mins)    8 g Glacier (Pellet, 5.6AA%, 15mins)    8 g Glacier (Pellet, 5.6AA%, 0mins)    8 g Taurus (Pellet, 15.0AA%, 0mins)         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.053 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.017 (calc)   Bitterness 38.8 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.66%   Colour 34 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## jyo (9/10/10)

have you got a pic of the colour, mate?
Cheers, John.


----------



## suorama (9/10/10)

witch yeast you use, US-05?


----------



## Acasta (9/10/10)

No pic yet right now, ill get one for you 

and yeah, just the old US-05 yeast. Im not too much into liquid yeasts yet, but you could try another one.

EDIT: Also just a quick change to malt bill, and changed volume for 23L


----------



## Eggs (29/10/10)

Im keen to give this one a go. Any comments on how it turned out?

Cheers.


----------



## Acasta (29/10/10)

Drinking a similar version now, (less late hops) and its amazing. Best brew i've made. All the mates are loving it!
I havn't put it next to the original yet, but its good.


----------

